# Looking for good middle georgia club



## Chase270 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking for land or a club within 1 and a half hours of walton county. I am a responsible hunter looking for mature bucks. I live in walton but work in gwinnett. PM me if you have anything that may be of interest to me.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogeechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. Membership includes wife and children 18 and under. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00. We would be happy to have your family come join us.
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## Lost Creek (Aug 30, 2010)

Check us out Dickson Plantation Hunting Club  : Hancock County http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288                Thanks Big Mike


----------



## 20gauge (Aug 31, 2010)

We have 1600ac club in Crawford county,do not know if that is to far. If you would like to talk about it call Glenn at 770-943-3711 or e-mail at kglenn30@bellsouth.net


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

we can take some more members Talbot Co 20 miles east of Columbus ,1000 acres $700, family type club, primative camping, good people olny call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## Leasehunter (Sep 9, 2010)

*Warren County tract with Ogeechee River frontage*

Please view our website at americanforestmanagement.com.  We currently have openings in the following counties : Bryan;Pembroke GA, Emanuel;Wadley GA, Hancock Co;Sparta Ga, Jefferson;Loiusville GA, Laurens;Dublin GA, and *Warren;Warrenton GA.[/B]  Contact me at 478 553-0203 to further discuss your leasing needs.  On website, click on deer and recreational hunting leases will pul up, select all listings and then scroll to desired county.  Happy hunting leases to you!

Tract in Warren County with Ogeechee River frontage: 312 Acres
Also a 215 Acre tract and a 567 acre tract without river frontage*


----------



## jmartin88 (Sep 9, 2010)

we have the spot 1629 acres in emanuel cty on the ogeechee river super deer hunting with hog ,turkey ,duck,and small game some of the best river fishing on the ogeechee call jason@478-494-2275


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 11, 2010)

not sure how far you are from Burke/Richmond Counties.

If  you still haven`t found a good club its not too late,
We are still looking for 11 more members. Club max is 16.

Which is verrry roomy considering  more than half of the property is wooded and most of that hard woods .

The diversity in terrain is awsome, we have it all.

planted and free ranging pines / mature hard woods / wet weather and regular ponds & creeks,swamps / flooded timber /
unharvested fields full of soybeans, peanuts, and a few other wild life goodies / 2 hay fields (the only fields being farmed)
power lines / clear cut  / some stands already set up (BOX & TOWER)

So whether you want an easy or more challenging hunting situation this club can definately accommodate you.

(THE PROOF IS IN THE PICTURES) !!!! 

See our post and pics. on the  "clubs looking for members section" under the heading (BURKE/RICHMOND CLUB LOOKING FOR MEMBERS)


----------



## tylernext (Sep 14, 2010)

we are still taking new members.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=507968&highlight=hancock+county


----------



## msussmann (Sep 21, 2010)

*hunting club*

How about Talbot Co. 20 miles East of Columbus. Give me a call 770 941 8196 Mark


----------

